# Anenomne Floating???



## chris55 (Jan 11, 2009)

hey guys, got an anenomne last night (bubble tip) for my true perc and he stayed in one position all night long them i woke up this morning and he wont stay stuck to any rock, he keeps letting go and floating around the tank in the current, he is fully bulbed out hes not drawn up at all, is there something wrong with him or is this just what he does, all my levels are normal, amonia 0 nitrite 0 nitrate 0


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

what are you mag/calcium/alk levels, what kind of light, skimmer, flow, filtration, how long has the tank been established, how did you acclimate, whats your SG, temp, ph and anything else you can share


----------



## chris55 (Jan 11, 2009)

the light is a coral life light that came with the bio cube, its got the bio cube skimmer in it, I drip aclimated him for about an hour, the flow and filtration are what came with the bio cube, ph is about 8.0, temp is at 79, but everything else ill have to check when I get home from work, my wife called about an our ago and said he settled on the back corner between a rock and the side of the tank, I went home to try and move him and hes stuck down pretty good to a rock so I guess he found him a spot, but I will find out the other stuff and post it when I get homw, and just to make sure "SG" is salinity right?


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

sg is salinity, it stands for specific gravity.


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah, an anemone just floating around a tank and not wanting to grab anything with it's foot is a very bad sign, that's one unhappy anemone. At least it's back on a rock now like you mentioned.

it sounds like something's wrong with the water, that's the most likely culprit in my humble opinion. Hugely important question: has the tank been set up for a while? Or is it a fairly brand new setup?

Having 0 nitrates means one of two things: the tank is established and mature, and has a good population of anaerobic bacteria that is consuming the nitrates (good thing), or it is a brand new tank that hasn't cycled yet, thus hasn't begun producing the ammonia/nitrite/nitrate cycle. If it's a brand new tank, I think we've found the culprit... anemone's shouldn't be placed in a new tank, and require a stable "reef" environment with proper Calcium, Alkalinity, Magnesium, Nitrate, pH, and sg levels as onefish2fish suggested.


----------



## chris55 (Jan 11, 2009)

the tank is new but the sand and rock and half the water all came out of a 7 year tank, the kh is 9 and the calcium is 360 a little low right?? and the sg is 1.023 but i think he was hungry, he started to shrivel up a little and i fed him a half a silver side and he swallowed the whole thing in about 20 minutes, he's still kind of aggitated though cause he wont come all the way out like he was at first but he is still attached and eating


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

thats cool then, having the rock and sand from another tank helps a bunch. I don't know then, he might just have been unhappy with the move, but will settle in eventually. Keep the thread updated and let us know how he does!

its normal for an anemone to shrivel up and re-inflate, they periodically flush out all of the water they hold internally and draw in new water. the shrivel-expand process shouldn't take more than a half-hour to an hour though, if the anemone ever stays shriveled for a day or more then it's in danger.

how does the anemone's mouth look? does he keep it closed, or does it stay open? a constantly-open mouth is also a sign of a stressed or unhappy anemone.


----------



## chris55 (Jan 11, 2009)

no it stays closed, but he hasnt move again since lunch, he's open right now and he that whole silver side in twenty minutes WOW! I didnt think they ate that fast. But hes doing good now, im just waiting for my perc to host to him............


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Interesting. Keep the updates coming.


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

It can take a long while before your Percs will host the Nem. so don't be discouraged.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

some dont at all


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know why they wouldn't. It's just so much fun hosting a nem, you should try it! :lol::lol:8)


----------



## chris55 (Jan 11, 2009)

lol, my wife read the readings wrong on the test, i came home and tested it again, sg=1.023, KH=9, Phosphate=0, Calcium=360, PH=8.1, Amonia=0, Nitrites=0, Nitrates=10. Everything looks good with himw now, but I am noticing the contracting and spreading out about every hour, hes nice planted too, he aint moved all day, ill post some pics of the tank and everything tomorrow for oyu guys.


----------

